# 25's on 09 Orca



## olekz (Dec 17, 2007)

OK, I know the Orca is a race bike but I wanted to mount some 25's and give them a try. Well guess what, the rear tire rubs the frame by the back brake.:idea: Just curious, has anybody been successfully running 25's?  

FYI the setup I was using/trying: 
RIM=HED Ardennes
Tire= Conn GP4000 (25's)
Frame=09 Orca


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

I had the exact same problem with the exact same tire. I guess GP4000's run a little "taller" than others. I went back to the 23's and don't mind them. Run a little lower pressure if the ride is unbearable.


----------

